# Need help with usb mouse

## illogic-al

I can't get my usbmouse to work (logitech) any help would be appreciated. I compiled usb support in as modules and I loaded usb-uhci at start up but it fails.

the usb-uhci gives the error message about not finding init_module (: init_module: no such devive) when I use modprobe. gpm is installed as well.

----------

## Syntaxis

Check if your problem's covered on http://mobilix.org/usb_linux.html.

Plus, here's a thread about this problem: http://www.geocrawler.com/archives/3/4563/2001/9/0/6708171/ - I dunno, the guy just suggests trying OHCI instead.Last edited by Syntaxis on Sun May 05, 2002 7:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## klieber

 *illogic-al wrote:*   

> I can't get my usbmouse to work (logitech) any help would be appreciated.

 

Before you ask a question, it's often a good idea to search the forums first.  For instance, this thread might be helpful.

(moving this to the hardware forum)

--kurt

----------

